# Testing the new Carbon Fiber Harp Guitar from Emerald Guitars



## paper_kitten (Aug 6, 2013)

I had the honor to test the very first carbon fiber harp guitar ever made. It is a brand new model from Emerald Guitars and i thought that i should share it with you as it is an amazing extended range guitar! I'm more than surprised with this instrument. It really blew my mind! I'll be posting more videos during this and the next weeks. I'll be posting a full review pretty soon too

If you haven't, you should look at the amazing pictures that Emerald has posted of this guitar
http://www.emeraldguitars.com/mainblog/synergy-hx7-carbon-fiber-harp-guitar/

Video Test:
Synergy - the first Carbon Fiber Harp Guitar HX7 by Emerald Guitars - YouTube
i hope you like it!



















from Emerald Guitars blog:
We are proud to introduce to you Synergy: the first ever carbon fiber harp guitar. The term Synergy means the interaction of two or more elements or forces so that their combined effect is greater than the sum of their individual effects and that is exactly what is going on here.

Synergy is a truly modern design of an instrument that has ancient history and utilizes the best materials and technology available today to bring the Harp guitar to a new generation of guitar players.

The Carbon fibre construction has allowed us to create a shape that is compact and comfortable to play yet still has a full strong acoustic voice across all the strings. This compact design not only makes it easier to play but also makes it the perfect instrument for a touring musician where space is at a premium and the carbon construction gives you the confidence to travel knowing temperature and humidity changes wont damage your instrument.

The Harp guitar has seen a resurgence in recent years due to players like Andy McKee, Michael Hedges and Muriel Anderson embracing the instrument to give another dimension to their music and it is our hope that with Synergy we can help bring the Harp guitar to a new generation of guitar players who want to bring a new level of creativity and expression to their playing.
[email protected]

Overall weight 2.5kg / 5.5lbs
Overall length 950mm / 37.4
Overall depth 95mm / 3.75
Overall width 335mm / 13.2
Sub bass scale lengths
680mm / 26.7, 705mm / 27.8, 730mm / 28.7,
750mm / 29.5, 770mm / 30.3, 785mm / 31
Guitar scale 615 / 24
Tuners- gotoh 510 cosmo black
Nut and saddle  Graphtech
Bridge pins  Graphtech
Stainless steel frets
One piece carbon Monocoque construction
Dual action truss rod on guitar neck
Pickup  B-Band A2 endpin preamp with UST under both bridges and stereo output.


----------



## jwade (Aug 6, 2013)

That looks really interesting. What do you have that thing tuned to?


----------



## paper_kitten (Aug 6, 2013)

i tuned the guitar neck to DADGAD. the bass strings were (from low to high) D G A B C D, being the lowest string a D below the low E of a 4 string bass. pretty amazing performance!

i didn't use any kind of pickup for this video. all the sound comes from the microphone


----------



## shawnperolis (Aug 6, 2013)

That is pure sex


----------



## XEN (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh myyy.
That is my dream acoustic. Holy crap I need to win this Powerball jackpot.


----------



## paper_kitten (Aug 6, 2013)

i forgot to say that this company has done a lot of 7+ string guitars. right now they have on order a harp guitar fan fret with 7 strings and 7 sub-basses. they do a lot of custom shop, so feel free to send them your weirdest ideas!


----------



## DrJazz (Aug 6, 2013)

"Carbon fiber harp guitar"

So much arousal in so few words.

A really beautiful instrument, I'd love to try one.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 6, 2013)

WANT!!!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 6, 2013)

It looks great, and a very nice initiative, but it really sounds dull for some reason, flat. Might be Youtube quality.

But if you like the tone that way, be my guest, not trying to be a partypooper here


----------



## DigitalisDestructi (Aug 6, 2013)

Holy extended range instrument! Smexxy, indeed. Probably not something I can afford, haha.


----------



## iron blast (Aug 6, 2013)

I wish they had pics of their electric guitars the only one I can find is of Steve Vai's ultra guitar and I"m not digging it at all.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 7, 2013)

iron blast said:


> I wish they had pics of their electric guitars the only one I can find is of Steve Vai's ultra guitar and I"m not digging it at all.



http://www.emeraldguitars.com/custom/the-art-of-guitar/

The elaborate custom electrics they've done can be found here.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 7, 2013)

Alistar is an amazing designer; more than often, I've drooled over his creations.
Having thought of asking him to build something in this direction, he just had to come up with this beauty, didn't he.. 
Thanks for sharing - and the playing too.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn, I never would've guessed a carbon-fiber guitar could sound so good!


----------



## sonicwarrior (Aug 8, 2013)

Never would have guessed you can get such a thing for 1800 US$. 

Funny: At first I though you are lying on the floor as the wall looks like a road surface.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 8, 2013)

sonicwarrior said:


> Never would have guessed you can get such a thing for 1800 US$.



Actually, the starting price is &#8364;1800 (euro), so it's more like $2300-2400, exchange rate depending..
Still not at all aggressive for a complicated specialty instrument like this.


----------



## sonicwarrior (Aug 8, 2013)

Man, in this summer it seems I can't get anything right.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 11, 2013)

I just sold my X7-OS getting ready to upgrade to something completely custom.. this is so damn tempting. But I think im gonna do either a X10 or X20-OS, or if I want it as a 7 string (I prefer the X10 in looks, but Alistar says the X20-OS sounds better hmm) - Either way, I wont play any othr acoustic except Emerald.. kinda sad I sold my only one for now but I know I'll get another soon, just don't know what yet..


----------



## paper_kitten (Aug 14, 2013)

NickCormier, i agree with Alistair. if you want a 7 (or 8 or 9 or whatever) string guitar, the X20-OS is the best. i have a X30 7 strings and is really great, but the X20-OS is pretty amazing. i'm looking forward upgrading my X30 7 strings to a X20-OS 7 (or 8 strings)! it's a winner


----------



## paper_kitten (Aug 15, 2013)

Sonicwarrior and Vansinn, actually the official prices right now are 1950$ for the Opus series and 2550$ for the Artisan (upgraded) series. it also includes free world wide shipping!


----------



## vansinn (Aug 17, 2013)

^ don't tempt me this way! it ain't nice! - I'm unemployed, poor and helpless, haha


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 17, 2013)

Wicked cool.


----------



## will_shred (Aug 18, 2013)

YJGB said:


> It looks great, and a very nice initiative, but it really sounds dull for some reason, flat. Might be Youtube quality.
> 
> But if you like the tone that way, be my guest, not trying to be a partypooper here



That, or I did notice the body size was fairly small. However in my experience Carbon Fiber acoustic guitars sound amazing even with a small body size.


----------



## HanShock (Aug 18, 2013)

dammn,WTF is thisXD


----------



## paper_kitten (Aug 22, 2013)

i just found one new tune played on this guitar on youtube! it's a Pink Floyd cover! it is really worth watching it
The Wall (Pink Floyd), played on harp guitar by Jon Pickard, - YouTube
this is the text that came with the video
" I got this harp guitar 3 days before I filmed this. The great sound of the lowest E string (which does not come out fully on this digital recording) inspired me to work out this arrangement. I know - the solo needs a little more work, but I only had a few days! "


----------



## AVH (Aug 25, 2013)

*WOW!*  This would bring back my inner Hedges..you just _have to_ play Because it's There on it.


----------



## paper_kitten (Sep 5, 2013)

i am a huge Michael Hedges fan! i did indeed play 'Because it's there' on this guitar and sounds awesome! the only problem is that Hedges played it sooooo nicely that i don't dare recording it


----------



## Velokki (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that is something different. Never seen such a thing, and I'm genuinely surprised about just how good it sounds!


----------



## Tesla_1989 (Sep 10, 2014)

<P>OMG that is a gorgeous instrument. I'm fairly certain my heart fluttered when I saw that picture.</P>


----------

